# Altima 2011 3.5 V6 (American)



## Brilliant311 (May 13, 2019)

Hello

The car is driving heavily from zero till 80 km/hr with some vibrations and sound

I got transmission oil (Original NS2) changed twice in the last 02 months because it gets burned/black soon. The spare part shop told me the transmission filter can't be purchased or replaced maybe there is no option to change the transmission's filter

Just got it checked by computer scanner and gave me P0725 & P0868

Please ask anything so I can get it repaired. 

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is no replaceable oil filter to speak of.

If the NS-2 oil is getting burned, that indicates possible internal damage from overheating. 

The P0725 code indicates an Engine Speed Input Circuit problem. The harness or connectors (The ECM to the TCM circuit is open or shorted.)
The P0868 code indicates a Transmission Fluid Pressure Low problem. Here are the possible causes:
• Harness or connectors (Solenoid circuit is open or shorted.)
• Secondary pressure solenoid valve system
• Secondary pressure sensor
• Line pressure control system


----------



## Brilliant311 (May 13, 2019)

Thank you rogoman for quick good response. I have been to NISSAN but they refuse to entertain my car since it is American and I live in Dubai where GCC specs cars are only checked by the computer scanners and NISSAN Dubai doesnt have American specs computer scanners. I have been to private garages but they wasted my time and cost me money

What am I suppose to do? Do I need to change any sensor? Can I do it myself? Please help.


----------



## Brilliant311 (May 13, 2019)

Diagnostic Result
Fault ( 2 )

ONE
IC (Instrument cluster) ( 1 ) Abnormal
U1000 CAN COMM CIRCUIT PAST

TWO
BCM (Body Control Module)
( 8 ) Abnormal
C1704 FLAT TIRE FL SEE SERVICE MANUAL PAST
C1705 FLAT TIRE FR SEE SERVICE MANUAL PAST
C1706 FLAT TIRE RR SEE SERVICE MANUAL PAST
C1707 FLAT TIRE RL SEE SERVICE MANUAL PAST
C1708 [NO DATA]FL SEE SERVICE MANUAL PAST
C1709 [NO DATA]FR SEE SERVICE MANUAL PAST
C1710 [NO DATA]RR SEE SERVICE MANUAL PAST
C1711 [NO DATA]RL SEE SERVICE MANUAL PAST



Normal ( 5 )
ECM (Engine Control Module) Normal
ABS (Anti-lock Braking System) Normal
SRS (Supplemental Inflatable Restraint System) Normal
TCM (Transmission Control Module) Normal
IPDM E/R Normal


What am I suppose to do? The garage told me to change mechanical parts. He didn't mention any sensor or electrical repairs and the cost is high.

Please help. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The best thing to do at this point is to download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The section Transaxle & Transmission (section TM) is the one you need to download. The FSM contains detailed info on diagnosis and repair. There are sensors on the transmission that you can replace as need be. Check the harness connectors to make sure they are tight and there is no oxidation on the pins.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's nothing to really service (other than fluid) on the CVT transmissions and once they start acting up, it's usually going to need to be replaced with a reman. unit (and programmed to the ECM). Often the noise and combined lack of power is due to the steel belt slipping (and damaging) the pulleys it rides on (referred to as the CVT "sub set"). IIRC, line pressure can exceed 800 PSI in these transmissions, so it's nothing to mess with if you don't know what you are doing. You need the proper equipment and a capable scan tool to correctly diagnose it.


----------

